# Turkey breast bones (rib bones) as RMB



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Is it okay to give turkey rib bones and breast bones as RMB? Usually I give chicken but got a good deal on bone-in turkey breast and didn't want to throw away the bones without asking you guys.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sure! There's probably alot more meat than bone so you'd want to even it out with something bonier or just feed more of it and less MM.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks, Lauri! Actually, I had already separated the meat as much as possible and had already packed that away. So I'll just count that as MM and count the separated bones as pure RMB.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Thats exactly what I do!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I've fed 'em to my 40-lb Mutt without problems.


----------

